
Show HN: Shortkits – Keyboard Shortcuts for your favorite websites - arvindravi
http://shortkits.com
======
eejdoowad
I think site-specific keyboard shortcuts are great. Do you have plans to
release the source code? My chrome extension Saka Key [1] provides generic
keyboard shortcuts, but my vision is to eventually integrate with other
extensions like yours and Streamkeys [2].

1\. [https://github.com/lusakasa/saka-key](https://github.com/lusakasa/saka-
key)

2\. [https://www.streamkeys.com](https://www.streamkeys.com)

